# Names for shows that haven't been used yet



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

weither it be house shows, indy shows, tv or ppv

almost every name possible for an offering of pro wrestling or mma has been tacked onto but im sure we can come up with others.

Like i have

On-Edge
Super Highway
Together We Triumph
Night Of Dreams
Made and Crushed
Flux Capacity
Kicking Around
The Night The Streams Were Crossed
Down And Out
Matchlock
Falling Tall


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Enter the SuperMagicSexyFunWrestle Gate would be an awesome name for a DGUSA show.

SportsEntertainmnetMania for the future of the WWE.

Hardcore Justice if TNA ever decide to bring ECW back...oh wait...I think one of these stupid ideas just came true.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

TNA presents: You'll buy it and like it because Ditzy, Russo, and Hogan put a lot of hard work into it 2010. Coming to ppv.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> TNA presents: You'll buy it and like it because Ditzy, Russo, and Hogan put a lot of hard work into it 2010. Coming to ppv.


Something tells me this will be the show that finally draws for TNA...


----------



## KatManDo (Aug 24, 2010)

Dunno if this has been used but.... Pissed, Pissed Off, Piss Off, or PO'd.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Clash of the Icons
Tagged Classic
Gimmick Match Extravaganza

etc.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Blue Blazes
Contenders
Living Night Lights
Real Warriors Wear Tights
Botch Or Bail
On Parole and Off The Hook/Wall/chain
Die Trying


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Stop bumping old thread, one and only warning.


----------

